# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Международные смешанные перевозки грузов

## Бран Тиршах

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] характеризуются использованием сразу нескольких видов транспорта для доставки товара. Это позволяет осуществить перевозку быстрее и выгоднее для заказчика.

----------

